

 Mozilla say Firefox 3.5 Beta 4 will be here on time within next week - TechCombo
http://techcombo.com/mozilla-say-firefox-35-beta-4-will-be-here-on-time-within-next-week
Surprisingly, the Mozilla corporation will actually be in the position to release the highly anticipated, Firefox 3.5 Beta 4. This new update will most likely be the last of its kind until the real big browser comes into play, Firefox 3.5.<p>This came as a big thrill to me as you all have realised over the last few beta releases, they have been remarkably late! To refresh your memory,they stopped Beta 3 being released, not just once but twice and then moving on to Beta 4. In additon, the fact that they got rid of Firefox 3.0 demonstrating how amazingly different the two versions, 3.0 and 3.5 actually are.<p>Why were there always delays?<p>The obvious reason for the delays are the time management issues, that they did not stick to their target plan. However, the most important reason was from TraceMonkey, which is the new Javascript engine established by Firefox. This seems to be vital for Firefox as it is supposedly meant make pages load 2 times quicker and 9 times quicker than Firefox 3.0...
======
martythemaniak
For those of your who are slightly confused, FF 3.1 (that was supposed to be
released in Decemberish) is called FF 3.5 now. I suppose that version number
makes a bit more sense given the feature set and time frame.

~~~
DEinspanjer
Yep. I've always hated it when companies did the ole version =* 1.5 trick just
to make it sound "better", but in Firefox's case, with a brand new JavaScript
engine, built in HTML 5 <video> tag support, GeoLocation, and a few other big
new features, I guess it does seem like a lot more than just a .1 increment.

------
natmaster
Incredibly poor writing quality. I'm surprised this isn't some high school
kid's blog.

